# Hunting > The Magazine >  RIP Robbie Tiffen

## muzr257

Just for those who haven't heard, Robbie Tiffen from Gunworks Canterbury has passed away.
RIP Robbie.

----------


## Coelacanth

Very sad news - a true stalwart of the firearms scene in NZ for so long.  Thoughts go out to Amanda and family.

----------


## Rushy

That destiny awaits us all.  RIP Robbie.

----------


## stug

That's sad news.

----------


## R93

RIP mate. I will miss all the banter and the new and funny names you had for me everytime we caught up.



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

Its a Bad Day :-(

----------


## Moa Hunter

That is pretty hard news to take. One of the most genuine and honest 'Good Blokes' that I have ever known.

----------


## gonetropo

hell of a mice guy. natural causes ?

----------


## dannyb

RIP Robbie gone to soon, an absolute gentleman

----------


## gundoc

I had known Robbie since he was squaddie, and was a hell of a nice guy.  This was not unexpected but still far too soon.  I was talking to him in July and he looked well and was his old wise-cracking self.  Rest easy Mate!

----------


## Mathias

Bugger. RIP Robbie, thanks for all the good work you have done for me and the sound advise over the years. Thoughts are with Amanda and family.

----------


## HLS

Very sad news, real good bugger

----------


## nzfubz

Condolences to Amanda and family. Robbie was always helpful and had great advice. RIP 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## csmiffy

Ah no good.
sickness or accident?

----------


## chainsaw

Very sad news - thoughts go out to family and loved ones

----------


## Moa Hunter

> hell of a nice guy. natural causes ?


Robbie had been in remission from cancer for a while and then it came back in August I think. It was pancreatic or liver. I haven't seen him since July and he was great, as sharp and clear thinking as ever and feeling good about the future.

----------


## Nick-D

Bugger man. Top bloke. Always awesome to deal with

----------


## akaroa1

> Ah no good.
> sickness or accident?


Cancer

He had been very unwell for the last 2 years but that was a bonus.
Agressive chemotherapy brought him more time with his family.
I enjoyed very much just chewing the fat with him more often recently .
He was still just Robbie and he outwardly was just getting on with things.

Amanda has my good thoughts and i will remember him as " one of the good guys".

Keep supporting Gunworks with your trade and hopefully we will continue to have their great range of products in the South island

----------


## Gibo

Ratshit news. Great to deal with, true gentleman

----------


## doinit

Robbie was a cock relation,very good at what he loved doing,no doubt about that.
RIP,condolences to the clan.

----------


## veitnamcam

A great loss to the industry, RIP Robbie.

----------


## gadgetman

Will be missed alright, last saw him a couple of months back. Condolences to Amanda, family and the Gunworks crew.

----------


## jakewire

Bugger, 
Rip Robbie, all dealing I had with him were fair and square,My condolences to Amanda and family

----------


## planenutz

> Ah no good.
> sickness or accident?


I believe he had been battling leukaemia for a few years.

----------


## wsm junkie

Sad news.
RIP Robbie

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> A great loss to the industry, RIP Robbie.


+1000

----------


## Happy

RIP Robbie. All the gear I have that you helped with is so awesome .Keepers for ever now.

----------


## Carpe Diem

Condolences to the family, and team at Gunworks - always straight and true like their work.
A big hole and boots to fill for the industry in NZ now.

Another to remember and reminisce about over a beer and a bonfire at the Toby Shoot #cancersucks

----------


## viper

RIP mate, thoughts to your family and the Gunworks team.

----------


## outdoorlad

Will be greatly missed, RIP Robbie.

----------


## ROKTOY

RIP

----------


## Micky Duck

wow that sucks alright....they are a great firm to deal with and will need our support more than ever through this trying time.

----------


## oneshot

That's real shit house news, I always have and always will use Gunworks. Such a huge loss to the industry and his family.

----------


## stevodog

Awful news...condolences to those close.

----------


## kotuku

condolences to all.my memories are of 2CantNMWCwhen robbie was shooting coach.Astute was an understatement .
indeed IIRC he represented the NZ army at bisley one year ,did he not.
 What little contact i did have with gunworks left me very impressed with product and staff.
Rest easy Robbie

----------


## bully

That sucks.

----------


## rupert

He will be missed.

----------


## timattalon

> He will be missed.


That much is for certain. Always a gentleman.

----------


## Cyclops

Robbie was a top bloke and will be sadly missed. 

Our thoughts and prayers should be with Amanda and their boys and the team at Gunworks at this difficult time.

We need to keep supporting Gunworks.

----------


## Cordite

Really sorry to hear that.  Robbie seemed a nice bloke, met him once in the friendly Gunworks shop. He took me through to his safe and we had a yarn about the artisanship of Japanese gun manufacturers... all the while my wife got chatting with Amanda who sold us her book (a sound, practical volume by the way). Our thoughts go to her and the kids.

----------


## Mathias

Reminiscing a bit here.... I remember dealing with Robbie back in the days when he operated out of his house on Memorial Ave, very enthusiastic and bloody helpful. Once I paid a visit to a fitter & turner friend I used to deal with on Brougham St, his machining room was to one side of the workshop and who should be peering out the window with smile on his face, Robbie. I bowled in to investigate what he was up to, top secret stuff  :Wink:  he was working on his prototype suppressors for center fire. This was a faaarkn long time ago and I would be bold enough to say here that Robbie was one of the first to really bring this concept to the market, a true pioneer. Good on ya Robbie  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Moa Hunter

Lets not forget that cutting, dry wit of Robbie's. The way he could so masterfully take the pee in a most un-offensive but disarming way was just priceless.
I remember the day Robbie made Corporal he was so proud. Then that night Robbie climbing through the exposed roof trusses in the Mess from one end of the building to the other, back and forth and having to drink a bottle of beer each time he got to an end to celibrate. A steel rubbish tin at each end by the beer. What a bloody good fun bloke.

----------


## YosemiteSam

I'm sorry to hear that.

----------


## kotuku

> Lets not forget that cutting, dry wit of Robbie's. The way he could so masterfully take the pee in a most un-offensive but disarming way was just priceless.
> I remember the day Robbie made Corporal he was so proud. Then that night Robbie climbing through the exposed roof trusses in the Mess from one end of the building to the other, back and forth and having to drink a bottle of beer each time he got to an end to celibrate. A steel rubbish tin at each end by the beer. What a bloody good fun bloke.


I remember a mate of mine made the 2cantnmwc shooting team in the freyberg trophy -Staff sgt Tiffen was coach-mate ,a more than useful shot himself with whatever he had in his paws sighs in exasperation "after a day on the west melton range -tiffen is bloody ridiculous in his demands-I got so pissed off i asked him if he could nail a pubic hair on a sandflys balls -retort was" show me the sandfly" right there and then i knew he did know his shit and boy did he!
 robbie you may have gone to that great range in the blue beyond but your legacy -it will live forever more!

----------


## R93

> I remember a mate of mine made the 2cantnmwc shooting team in the freyberg trophy -Staff sgt Tiffen was coach-mate ,a more than useful shot himself with whatever he had in his paws sighs in exasperation "after a day on the west melton range -tiffen is bloody ridiculous in his demands-I got so pissed off i asked him if he could nail a pubic hair on a sandflys balls -retort was" show me the sandfly" right there and then i knew he did know his shit and boy did he!
>  robbie you may have gone to that great range in the blue beyond but your legacy -it will live forever more!


Truth be told he couldnt shoot for shit
I shot all over the world with the guy.
He was polorizing and that's the good thing about him.
Wit that was sharper than any knife.
I will miss you mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## diana2

Sad news,
Rest In Peace Robbie ):

----------


## Philipo

Very sad to hear of Robbie's passing, In the small world of decent trusted New Zealand gun smiths he was certainly at the top and a a genuine GC to go with it.

RIP, you will be missed

----------


## Shootm

> Very sad to hear of Robbie's passing, In the small world of decent trusted New Zealand gun smiths he was certainly at the top and a a genuine GC to go with it.
> 
> RIP, you will be missed


+1  RIP Robbie.

----------


## R93

He was laid to rest yesterday in a private service.

RIP fella. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cordite

Lifted from the https://www.gunworks.co.nz homepage:



*It is with the greatest of sadness to announce the passing of Robbie Tiffen on Wednesday 17th October 2018.  He was an amazingly talented man and an asset to the shooting community.  

I am proud to have worked beside Robbie for all these years building an incredibly successful business together here at Gunworks. 

For a few years now, we have been preparing for this loss and as Robbie stepped back, our team at Gunworks has continued to deliver the high standard of service and products to the shooters of New Zealand and abroad.  This will not change. 

Robbie and I have an exceptional Gunworks Team:  Grant, Keith, Bill and Renelle and we look forward to your ongoing support as we continue to give you the same amazing service and products in the future.

*** Private services held ***

Amanda Tiffen and the Gunworks Team*

----------


## Philipo

After a conversation with a couple of guys tonight, just thought I'd remind everyone that you don't really appreciate people until they're gone, their talents & skill should never be forgotten.

----------


## Trout

I was in his shop the next morning,you couldv heard a pin drop.The girls held a brave face amongst the odd tear.

----------


## hillbilly

> After a conversation with a couple of guys tonight, just thought I'd remind everyone that you don't really appreciate people until they're gone, their talents & skill should never be forgotten.


Dead right their I’ve got one of Robbie’s pride and joys sitting here in the gun safe Remington 308 4.5 lb  lovely gun it is .

----------


## Trout

Few months befor he passed away,my old 18" T3 308 wasn't grouping that well.He looked at the crown,Il chopp a inch off it and sell it to a bush hunter.Gave me a brand new T3.He said where you live,leave it at 22".It shoots deadly straight just the way he d have it.Theres only one shop I try and buy ammo off now.

----------

